# Direct X 3D



## Ecks18 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi, im sorry if there is already a thread on this somewhere, im sort of new to forums and i couldnt find any. I play world of warcraft, and i usally dont have problems. I cant open it anymore because it says that directX 3d isn't working. I did diagnostic tests and it said this: 
Direct3D 7 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x887602eb (error code)
Direct3D 8 test results: Failure at step 8 (Creating 3D Device): HRESULT = 0x8876086a (3D not available)

i have a windows 2000 pro. i have direct x 9c(according to my system diagnostic window), but i think i downloaded 10. I have NVIDIA GeForce FX 5600. Main driver: nv4_disp.dll. Version: 6.14.0010.9371. I do not know what information i need to tell you, so if you need more info just tell me what and how to find out what it is.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

I found these steps on another forum.

1) Fix your refresh rate to 60Hz (Win2K and XP should already do that by default, but many people have unlocked the refresh rate with various utilities available)
2) Pick a suitable refresh rate and through desktop properties, settings, advanced, select refresh rate override if your video card supports this (mine is nVIDIA). Fix the refresh rate to one you have chosen.
3) Add a vidmode command line parameter to HALO, e.g. -vidmode 1024,768,85 (where 85 is a chosen refresh rate).
4) Check your monitor refresh rate settings in desktop properties, settings, advanced.

If this doesn't work then downgrade to an earlier version of direct x


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

DirectX 10 is only for Vista. Reinstall the latest *Direct 9.0c (Nov'07)* and reboot.

Download an earlier version of the GeForce driver, then go to Control Panel > System > Hardware tab > Device Manager, right-click the nvidia entry under Display Adapters and select Uninstall. Reboot and keep tapping F8 while the computer is starting until you see the Advanced Options menu. Select VGA mode. When Windows has finished loading, disable your antivirus and install the downloaded driver. Reboot to complete. Run the dxdiag tests again.


----------



## Ecks18 (Jan 6, 2008)

hi, before i saw your responses, i randomly downloaded a driver for GeForce FX from nVidia's web site, everything was fine at first, and my direct x worked again, but now it is messed up again. Now it will let me get into world of warcraft, but when i enter into the game the screen goes black. i think it has something to do with not being able to see it so it immediately goes black so not to damage something(i read that under some preference i can set). Now 3D is unavailable and i cant even test it, but my draw test comes out unsuccessful. I am trying to do the thing that Koala told me to do, but i do not know where i can find an older version driver for Geforce. Can you tell me where i could down load it and how to find out what version mine is and if it is newer than the one i try to download. thanks a bunch!


----------

